# Anybody ever seen a Echelmans before?



## AMCJAVELIN (Jun 3, 2014)

this is a 1955 echelmans tractor 9hp briggs runs and goes good everything works other than the foolish pulley in front LOL!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's too friggin awesome! Thank you for sharing! Be sure to put that one in our registry huh?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Pretty cool little tractor. That foolish pulley on the front should have a matching on a double pulley sticking out the side of the engine... I'd suspect it would run attachments such as a sickle mower attached to the front of tractor via that receiver hitch. Could be cool to find the rest of that rig!


----------

